# Dragon Scale Betta is weird



## ripmalkin (Apr 28, 2012)

My new dragon scale, Mr. Curtain, is very active although he is the only betta I have ever had that does not use his leaf hammock or his floating log. He also does not go in his house thing. I figured he would get used to the stuff, but it has been over two weeks now and he has not! Also, when he puffs up, only his fins and tail do, his gills do not flare. Is this characteristic of dragon scales or is Mr. Curtain just a weirdo?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Some bettas are just more docile than others.Have you showed him a female or a mirror?


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

My bettas don't use their leaf hammock either. Tried it in with my male, and he had not paid it any attention for months. So I put it in my female sorority and none of them have used it either. 

As for caves/houses, bettas take a while to feel comfortable and safe enough to go inside. You say your betta is new, so I'd say give him at least another few weeks, and I bet he'll be regularly going inside to check it out. He sounds like the docile type--those males are hard to find. You are lucky!


----------

